# Biorhythms Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A friend of mine brought me an electronic watch to service recently. I had heard of these watches but had never seen one and now I want one.









It was a Certina Biostar Electronic. The only watch to use the Dynotron *ESA 9156* movement : this is essentially a normal *ESA 9154* from the balance side but with some added complications for the biorhythm discs.

I'll let the photos do the talking; sorry the photos are so bad but I took them in a hurry, in artificial light and at 10pm:

*A fairly normal looking ESA Dynotron movement from the balance side; the electronics, balance etc are all exactly the same as the very common ESA 9154*:










*But it's not an ESA 9154...*:










*Flip it over and things start to look different compared to the 9154. No standard calendar wheels but a strange new multi-layered cog towards the bottom which is attached to a long arm going up the left hand side*:










*Let's put the first disc on : **Red** for Intellect*:










*Second disc : **Blue** for Emotion*:










At this stage, I'm not bothered how the discs relate to each other; I'm just hoping I can sort it out at the end h34r: ! Each disc is driven by one of the "layers" on the cog at the top.

[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Third disc : **Green **for Fitness*:










*Fourth disc : Day of the Week*:










*Dial and hands back on*:










*Cased...but not set up*:



















[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

So how do you set it up?

*Well, when you bought one, your watch maker opened up the back and wrote your birth date in the case back*:










*He (or she), then removed the movement from the case and dis-engaged all four discs by pulling out that mysterious lever*:










Having disengaged the discs, you could then rotate each wheel, through the gap in the dial, using a couple of special rubber-tip tools. It is described in German here:

http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/img/daten/AnleitungBiostar.pdf

And you would set the wheels based on your birth date...and you can view what they should be here:

http://www.vosgroene.de/biorhythm.html

Now I'm looking for a s/steel version....:sadwalk:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting Paul - ISTR there was a program for the zx81 that did the same thing on your Sinclair - but the watch is easier to check on the move then?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

...................and it tells the time!

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, you needed one each, then when the two rythm co-incide it's upstairs for a quick







followed by :smoke:

[B]Season's Greetings ~ ~ Click Here for Your Card[/B] (Music)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Gotta be voodoo baby.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Slightly OT - I didn't have a clue about biorythms so did a quick google & checked my biorythms on 3 different sites, each one gave different results 

Funky looking watch though :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> At this stage, I'm not bothered how the discs relate to each other


That's probably going to be the easiest bit to get your head round though...

As I understand, our biorhythms drift in and out of phase with one another, and so there will be times when only one is dominant, times when two are, and times when all three are in play together. So, for tasks which require a mixture of emotion intellect and fitness, one is supposed to wait for a day when all three are showing together. If however you're simply moving furniture that day then it's probably OK if only the fitness one is showing ...or if you're just doing crossword puzzles then just the intellect one will suffice, etc.

Now, that's assuming you believe in the theory of biorhythms, which I don't. 

Nice interesting watch anyway. Good find. :good:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Paul, I agree its a nice idea and as complications go its probably more scarce than a tourbillon now.

steve


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I desperately need one of these so I can wear it to my Yoga classes while wearing Birkenstocks and driving a Volvo.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I desperately need one of these so I can wear it to my Yoga classes while wearing Birkenstocks and driving a Volvo.


You own a Volvo?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I desperately need one of these so I can wear it to my Yoga classes while wearing Birkenstocks and driving a Volvo.
> ...


Bearded whale loving tweed jacket with elbow patches sprout eating vegan!


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Paul, I happen to own one of these too (not in s/steel though!) and very handsome on the wrist it is too in my opinion. It's on my list of watches to be sent to the sea-side sometime for some R&R, but tell me - did you have any insurmountable problems in servicing this oddity? Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

blu-ray said:


> but tell me - did you have any insurmountable problems in servicing this oddity? Thanks, Steve.


None Steve...as long as the discs are ok, the rest is a pretty standard ESA Dynotron movement.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I really like that and missed a chance to pick one up several years ago... wish I had!

Now I just figure my biorhythoms on one of these...










Or my Stnls. Stl. version! These do everything but walk the dog and I've even used it for that on occasion.


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Paul.


----------

